# selling a motorcycle in germany



## lwolcott (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi. I'm riding my motorcycle from Portugal to Germany this summer, and was hoping to sell it (in Berlin). 

I feel like I ought to look into the paperwork of transferring a title from Portugal to Germany. This is called matriculation, right? Does anyone have experience doing this? Or maybe selling a car in Germany that's registered in a different European country? 

Thanks,

Luke


----------

